# does this sound right?



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Why do you think it is strange?*

I am not sure.
I will tell you this. I was considering a Labrador Retriever but was told that the first two years of their lives are generally more difficult for the "owners" since they have so much "energy, etc. That's one of the reasons I have two Golden Retrievers at this time.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

he is full a "energy"! lol



i just thought that 2 mounths were awfully short amount of time


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I recomend*

a Golden Retriever.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I assume she means another litter in 2 months time by another female.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

Judi said:


> a Golden Retriever.


 

me too!  but my dad wanted a lab


----------



## Dixibell (Aug 30, 2006)

I dont' know, but, think you may have received some wrong info on Labs. We have 3 Labs, and a Golden. Our Golden, Sunny, is 4 years old. She's the oldest of the group. Sunny is in high gear all the time. I don't know how she manages to keep going, but, is always ready to play, and always has a toy in her mouth in preparedness for a game. She is 5 times as active as my Labs. I love her to death, but, unless you are prepared to play constantly, and give constant attention, a golden can be very demanding. The labs just kind of lay back and watch most of the time. Also, Goldens have a habit of "mouthing" and that can be very disconcerting for strangers. Sunny still does it, but, not as much as she used to. It's been a struggle to break her of the habit, and I've tried everything. Just hoping now, she will eventually grow out of it.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

what do you mean wrong info? i researced a long time before i got comet






just because i said that i rather have a golden does not mean i got my facts wrong


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Dixibell said:


> I dont' know, but, think you may have received some wrong info on Labs.


I don't think there is a right or wrong with this subject. In my experience Goldens and Labs are very similar. Some are high strung (possibly due to poor breeding, which is a whole different argument) and some are more laid back. My sis-in-law has a chocolate lab that is very high energy...always going, which sounds like Sunny. Our Carson is pretty laid back, but I have a friend who has a golden that is as energetic as my sis-in-laws lab, and I know Labs that are more laid back, like Carson.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'd rely more on what their website is telling you - they breed their females even if their OFA scores are below standard. and, the last two dogs listed don't have OFA even mentioned in their profiles but were still bred.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

now come is the more i want to sleep and then play play play play!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

_Click here to see Minature Labradoodle puppies._

That link turned me right off. In fact, the entire web page is much too slick for my liking. I agree with Faiths Mommy. No OFA, no puppy.


----------

